# LBSF Reel and Rod question



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Well I am considering taking the plunge into LBSF (Land based shark fishing).

I have casted baits for years and had some success but I am looking for bigger fish. Currently my Casted and short yak setups for sharks consist of a Ocean Master 12' 6-12oz "Cape Point Special with a Fin Nor Offshore 9500 spooled with 65#PP (I am planning on changing the line when I get the chance To Bullbuster or Hollowcore). I also use a Tica TC2 11' 3-8oz with a Shimano Bait runner for fishing between the 1st and 2nd bar. I will rig this up with a smaller castable rig more akin to a drum rig than a shark rig. 

Like I said I am looking to step up my game to the bigger stuff. 

I have a yak (Hobie Revo 13). Not the best for running baits in the surf but I have it and it will work. I just wont be going out in heavy surf days

I am an Avet fan and have been eyeballing a 50w or 80w. THe cost is holding me back. Are there other options out there with good build quality and good drag that will not break the bank? Also looking for sand resistance since I will be in the sand and not on a boat. Why do you not see Penn internationals on the sand? 

THen comes to rods. This is where I have no idea what the hell I am looking for! I feel very confused. How heavy do I need to go?


----------



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

Haven't tried them yet but just picked up 2 Penn Squall 50VSW for $200 each on amazon about a month ago. Graphite reels but two speeds with plenty of drag. I don't expect to have any problems with them. BTW the Hobie will go through rougher surf than any other kayak out there. I have one and many days when the surf and wind was too rough for the paddle kayaks I would yak the baits out for everyone in my group. Paddle and peddle power = awesome bait kayak.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a penn 6/0 wide or 9/0 senator or alittle cheaper with a daiwa sealine 600 or 900. For a rod you want a trolling or standup rod without rollers preferred,Or an 8ft+ LBSF rod. I have two rods I use with rollers,Sand does get in to the rollers I just keep a eye on it and wash with a bottle if water. There's no reason to spend big money on an avet and a custom rod when your just getting started,unless you can afford it,lol... Surf eBay,forums,and cragslist and get a sold combo with line for $200 bucks or cheaper. Good luck,it's a blast trying to stop a train :beer:

If you want more drag from the reels above you can always put ht-100 drag kit in all those reels. Google Alan Tani, he's kind of a know reel repair guy and offers the kits to sale or he will do it if you mail your reel to him.

Tight lines :fishing:
Moose


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Penn 12/0 is you cheapest option for a big shark reel, I have daiwa 600's and 900's, they do ok, but if you wanna catch everything you hook up to a 3200# great white a 12/0 is bare minimum.
js


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. 

I hate buying things twice. I am planning on saving up for the Avet. I hear the LBSF guys talk about how the drag on Penn Senators cannot slow down a bigger fish. I don't want my first drop to spool $200 of braid. 
I really know little of these big reels. I am very concerned with sand getting in them. Are the Senators well sealed?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

my 12/0 will make 50# of drag, it has 600 yards of 200# JBH and 440 yards of 150# high seas Quattro on it, rod is a 100# custom built on a batson blank, I don't think I'll get spooled by anything less than 12'. paid 250 bucks for the reel used but never fished, 90 bucks upgrading the drag and gears, 290 bucks in line to spool it for years.
js


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Killer info! Thanks!!!! 

Where are you fishing being from WV?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2017)

Another option is the Shimano Tiagra 50W LRS or the Tiagra 80W.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

spydermn said:


> Killer info! Thanks!!!!
> 
> Where are you fishing being from WV?


I fish the obx, want to venture farther south in the future
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

spydermn said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> 
> I hate buying things twice. I am planning on saving up for the Avet. I hear the LBSF guys talk about how the drag on Penn Senators cannot slow down a bigger fish. I don't want my first drop to spool $200 of braid.
> I really know little of these big reels. I am very concerned with sand getting in them. Are the Senators well sealed?


not sealed 100% but you have to service them every year anyhow, take them apart, clean and coat all surfaces with grease, oil the bearings. super easy to work on, I do it in January being I'm stuck in wv and not much going on as far as hunting.
js


----------



## rkm3 (8 mo ago)

They're not well sealed, maybe not at all. BUT they will handle sand no problem. The beauty of Senators is the simpicity. 1 speed star drag, there is so lottle to break. I have 4/0, maybe 30 years old. I have caught huge bullsharks, amberjack, and countless other massive fish with this reel, incljding a 350 lb goliath grouper. I have beat it and dropped it in the sand countless times, and even kept fishing after getting sand in it, and it performed flawlessly. The reels are so hard to break. That's my take anyway, they're reliable and simple. Good luck!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

spydermn said:


> Why do you not see Penn internationals on the sand?


Lots of older models on the sand and can be bought at a reasonable price..You just look and wait for the right deals.
80 pound mono for your mainline is plenty...Find an 80-100 Boat rod and a harness and you're set. All that stuff pops up on FB from time to time


----------

